# Probleme bei HTML-Mail-Abruf mit IMAP bei 1und1



## KaBe (5. Okt 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, mit dem ich HTML-Mails per IMAP von meinen Konten abrufen möchte. Das klappt erfreulicher Weise auch bei 3 von 4 Mailprovidern (GMX, Domaingo, Web.de) ohne Probleme, lediglich bei 1&1 funktioniert es nicht. Das Programm kann zwar den *Subject* ausgeben, aber bei dem *Content *erhalte ich nur als Ausgabe: *javax.mail.internet.MimeMultipart@5cff4d*
Die Ausgabezeilen sehen folgendermaßen aus:

```
...
// Subject der Mail ausgeben
System.out.println(uid + " Subject: " + mail.getMailSubject());
// Content der Mail ausgeben
System.out.println(uid + " Content:  " + mail.getMailContent().toString());
...
```
Die Einstellungen von IMAP-Port, TLS etc. sind bei allen Mailaccounts gleich. Die Mails sind ebenfalls an alle Account indentisch als Kopie gesendet worden.
Normale Text-Mails funktionieren seltersamer Weise immer!

Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja eine Idee woran es liegt, im Netz finde ich leider keinen Hinweis.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## mrBrown (5. Okt 2016)

Die Ausgabe sollte bei jedem `mail.getMailContent().toString()` erhalten, einfach weil `toString` nicht überschrieben ist.
Bei Text-Mails wird der zurückgegeben Content ein anderer sein, der eine passende `toString` hat

Von welcher Klasse ist denn Mail bei dir?


----------



## KaBe (6. Okt 2016)

Habe es jetzt rausbekommen, öfter mal in die "Java-Insel" gucken hilft.
Die Meldung *javax.mail.internet.MimeMultipart@5cff4d* hat ja auch schon angedeutet. 1und1 gibt die Mail offensichtlich - im Gegensatz zu den anderen Providern - als *Multipart *Mail zurück.
Mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
Multipart mp = (Multipart) message.getContent();
```
 Bin ich dann an die Mail rangekommen.

Danke fürs Drüberschauen,
Problem also gelöst


----------

